# Made in the Shade



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Howdy Friends, what do you think of the Canopy I fabbed up for the 20? I think it turned out pretty good. I also installed a rear view mirror and a mug buoy, to hold my soda.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great Rick! I fabbed up a mirror on my canopy too. Nice being able to watch my implement without having to strain the neck.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Yea thanks, I just have to remember its backwards in the mirror.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The top of my head is shiny, so I appreciate shade very much when outside. Your canopy looks good to me!


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

bontai Joe said:


> The top of my head is shiny, so I appreciate shade very much when outside. Your canopy looks good to me!


Thanks, mine is trying to get shiny too.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Making a couple modifications to the canopy. So I had to move it back some because I could only adj. the leveler ( the crank on R side) with the blade in the up position. Move it, or , and lean it back a little. should do it


----------

